# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  .SLDPRT to .STL conversion

## sparkdaddychad

Would anybody be able to convert two small .SLDPRT files over to .STL format for me?  I do not have access to any tools that make this conversion.  I could dropbox the files or email them, whichever you feel more comfortable with.

----------


## sparkdaddychad

> Good afternoon sparkdaddychad,
> 
> Before you make an .stl file read this:
> http://www.3d-accuracy.com/blog/3d-printing-stl-files/
> 
> If you can get me one of the following - a Creo Parametric (Pro/E)file, .stp file, .igs file or an .x_t file I can import it into Creo Parametric and export it as an .stl file.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> ...



Hello Robert,

The only kind of file that I have is a .SLDRPT file, downloaded from www.grabcad.com.  I can see if any of my software will convert it to the formats that you have mentioned.


Thanks!!

----------


## sparkdaddychad

> Hello Robert,
> 
> The only kind of file that I have is a .SLDRPT file, downloaded from www.grabcad.com.  I can see if any of my software will convert it to the formats that you have mentioned.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Well, I actually found a website that does translation from .SLDPRT to .SLT.  They have a 7 day trial period, so I opted for that and it did a great job for me.  Pretty cool!!

https://www.babel3d.com

----------


## ldabkey

Well, Cubify Invent can import a .sldprt file and export it as .stl. They have a free 14 day trial. I took a trial and bought it right away for $48.....great piece of design software with lots of free videos on You Tube to leanr.

----------

